# 55 Gallon single species Vic Tank



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

So I'm picking up another 55 Gallon tank here shortly (Craigslist special - Free but you just have to clean it!). So that will make it my 4th 55 Gallon tank and I would like to do a Victorian single species tank.

Now I know that a larger tank would be better, but for the price the 55's off of craigslist are the way to go for me.

I was thinking of the Crimson Tides because the coloration on the males are amazing but I was unsure of what ratio of males to females to keep in a 55 gallon.

Also, since it looks like the majority of places that do have these guys have them unsexed, how many should I be getting to make sure I get that ratio?

Oh and, would a BN pleco be safe in a tank with these guys?

Thanks all :fish:


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

Hi,

You can add 20 fish to a 55 gallon tank. With a group that size you do not need to worry about male/female ratio. If I had a choice I would go 10 males and 10 females. I keep BN plecos in several of my vic tanks and it works very good.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

20 fish eh? That's 10 more then I thought I could do 

Any input on fish other then Crimson Tides are most welcome, like any species that has some color in their females and who's natural habitat is more rock work then anything else.


----------



## patrickeriksson (May 26, 2007)

Cook.MN said:


> 20 fish eh? That's 10 more then I thought I could do
> 
> Any input on fish other then Crimson Tides are most welcome, like any species that has some color in their females and who's natural habitat is more rock work then anything else.


You will have very few issues with agression if the tank is crowded 

If you are looking for a Rock dwelling species (Mbipi) with nice looking females then I recommend Paralabidochromis sp. "rock kribensis" or, if you can find some, Paralabidochromis chromogynos.


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

I have decided to go with Paralabidochromis sp. "Rock Kribensis"(Mwanza Gulf) as they look like some amazing coloration of fish.

However since these guys can grow a little bit bigger then the Crimson Tides would you still suggest the 20 mark or a little bit shy of that?

And thanks again for the input, I found a seller who has these guys but going to hold off for another 3 or so weeks until the weather starts to get a tad warmer for shipping. So not in a hurry, and have some Mbuna in the tank right now keeping it all nice and cycled for when I do get these guys ordered :dancing:


----------

